# Back leg limp - no pain obvious



## Runestone (Jan 7, 2007)

Dusty Bad A**, my little terrier X is very active and always tearing around. Last week, he started limping on his back leg. He wouldn't put it down at all. There is no apparent injury, I can touch the foot, leg etc. without him responding in pain. I haven't taken him for a walk since then, limited his exercise to playing 'find the treats', and he seems to be a bit better. At least he's putting the foot down a bit.
If there was any indication of pain, I'd take him to the vet right away but he doesn't seem to be hurting at all (still gets into his normal amount of trouble) 
Any ideas about this type of limping? Should I just keep limiting his exercise?


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I immediately would think cruciate injury.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

beccachow said:


> I immediately would think cruciate injury.


Me too...Hopefully not! but I would go to the vet and find out for sure.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Small dog hopping on three legs while holding up the last one a bit off the ground? Luxated Patella

Common problem. Some vets push to "fix it", but they aren't really that great of a surgery to have because it comes back later in life. Baby ASA or half a baby ASA helps as does Rimadyl. Depending on how loose the knee is, you might just choose to not do anything unless the dog constantly holds up the leg. It just has to be evaluated.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm with the luxated patella thought too. Very common, rarely painful. The kneecap gets out of its groove and catches the tendon so the leg freezes up. As a groomer I see a lot of small dogs with loose patellas. You will want the vet to take a look though, we can't diagnose over the internet of course! All we can do is to give you some ideas what we'd look for.


----------



## Runestone (Jan 7, 2007)

Thank you! He is putting the foot down when he's walking slowly...which is RARE in his case LOL! I'm heading out of the country for 2 weeks and I know DH isn't going to be walking him as much as I would. I'm hoping the rest will help. DH will take him to the vet if he starts showing signs of pain.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

Sounds like ACL injury. 6 weeks of rest and I recommend Glucosimine supplements. Common injury in active dogs.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

ACL most likely. 2 of my extremely active Border Collies, have blown ACL's on both sides.

Vet sidelined them for 6 weeks and gave anti-inflam/ pain combo meds for 2 weeks.
They will try to keep running around, as usual... word to the wise...keep them still as possible.


----------

